# My Favorite Brisket Fajita Recipe Ever!!!



## GarlicGoddess (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Gang!  
I was just reading the thread from Bam about Brisket and I was inspired to share my best discovery ever for fajitas!!!  It's not very creative, necessarily, but it's gotten RAVE reviews by all my guests!

Here it is:
1 half brisket
1 bottle of your favorite honey BBQ sauce
red, yellow, & green bell peppers
1/2 sweet onion
2 carrots
1-2 cloves fresh garlic
salt & pepper

First I grill the brisket for about 4 minutes on each side.  Then, here's the trick, I take it inside and place it in my large crock pot with the entire bottle of BBQ sauce.  Slow cook on high (4 hours) or low (6-8 hours).  

About 15 minutes before you're ready to eat, saute julienned onion,  and carrots for about 10 minutes.  Then add the garlic and peppers for about 5 minutes more.  Serve with fresh tortillas!

MMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Bam! (Sep 6, 2005)

...sweet!

It sounds pretty good actually.  


Here`s a picture of my brisket since we are on the topic...









my buddy was cutting it, and the vultures were just scoffing it down like there was no tomorrow, he didn`t even have time to grab a fork.....see he`s using 2 knives!


----------

